# KEY PHOB WONT START CAR UNLESSSS PLUGGEED IN



## Mikeruss (9 mo ago)

On my 2013 320i x1, ever since my battery went dead my key phob wont start the car unless its plugged in. Have changed the battery in remote, no help.


----------

